# Hitching the Delmarva peninsula (delaware/maryland/virginia)



## bryanpaul (Jul 28, 2011)

just thought i'd throw this out there.....if your going up or down the east coast..I-95... and want to avoid all the bullshit surrounding DC and Baltimore... the eastern shore is a good detour... HWY 13 goes all the way down from wilmington DE to the tip of the eastern shore of VA and into Norfolk/VA beach/ newport news......... it's a 2 lane country highway with wide shoulders the whole way.... theres civilization all along the route ..... you can take local busses alot the the way....... i've had good luck hitchin along here, and folks arent used to seeing tramps or whatnot so if you need to make some money it's there for the pickins ...a few walmarts down this road...... in my opinion just a mellower way to get north or south than dealin with all the city bullshit............


----------



## Puckett (Jul 28, 2011)

my aunt lives in Pokamoke MD and when i went for a visit i made good money at the walmart and didnt get hassled at all.


----------



## CdCase123 (Oct 9, 2011)

ah word. thanks. you just gave me an idea for a new route/plan. what did you think of norfolk VA?


----------



## Puckett (Oct 9, 2011)

norfolk want bad did good at the walmart and some guy in a limo kept trying to give me a ride to a shelter.


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah i thought norfolk looked like a pretty neat area..... i like water country, bays oceans creeks rivers...and norfolk is surrounded by water....made good money in newport news at the walmart......only place ive ever seen a 2 story prefab shed at a home depot...we made it our house for a few days......


----------



## L.C. (Oct 12, 2011)

Norfolk is O.K., Hampton is a little better, Virginia Beach isn't too bad, the cops will bust you for panhandling. Newport News is a ghost town, because all of the naval shipyards closed everything down. Across the railyard from dt there, there is a good place to fly a sign at the off-ramp, take the big bridge across and you can't miss it. I hopped out of ther on the coal-line and ended up in Richmond, I don't know if that is a guarantee you'll end up there. Norfolk City Jail is a rough stop, I got 90 days for pi and destruction of city property for kicking a sign. You can get by there though, and the buses run every direction for quite a ways.


----------



## SeeYouInIceland (Apr 6, 2012)

Definitely a mellow route. I never got hassled, but did have a hard time catching rides. Saw some cool abandoned farm houses. I wish I could've seen the assateague shoreline. There's a rest area where a lot of truckers come through on their way to Norfolk about 15 mi north of Dover, near Smyrna, and right across the road there's a great field to camp in.


----------

